

Why Amazon Echo is the future of every home - jv22222
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2844509/why-amazon-echo-is-the-future-of-every-home.html

======
jgeorge
>There is no conceptual difference between Alexa and Siri, Google Now or
Cortana.

Yes there is. Alexa is always listening, even when I'm not saying anything it
needs to hear. And by "listening," I mean "sending audio data back to Amazon
Cloud for processing.

No, thank you.

